# برنامج سهل وجديد لرسم الدوائر الالكترونية



## ايمن الحاج (28 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج سهل وجديد لرسم الدوائر الالكترونية

حمل من هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//attachment.php?attachmentid=11648&stc=1&d=11673079 78
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//attachment.php?attachmentid=11648&stc=1&d=1167307978


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## ايمن الحاج (29 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو يا أخت اسماء


----------



## ابو وليد العنزي (9 يناير 2007)

جاري التحميل ومشكور


----------



## حامد عمرو (10 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## prween (17 يناير 2007)

العفو عندما نرسم في هذا البرنامج اكثر من ثلاثة دوائر يظهر رسالة عدم الرسم ما الحل اذا سمحتم وشكرا


----------



## محمود النجمى (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## محمود النجمى (21 يناير 2007)

لماذا اخت اسماء


----------



## كونى عائشة (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alshoaile (1 فبراير 2007)

جاريي التحميل


----------



## ALY333 (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## amg (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضياء911 (4 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر يا اخى العزيز


----------



## e-khach (4 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحميل شكراً لك


----------



## Alucky4ever (4 فبراير 2007)

1000 شكر ... جارى التجربه


----------



## القسامي (8 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحميل 
بس يا ريت تتحفنا بشوية شرح


----------



## اشرف العسال (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## micro4e (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moh h (9 فبراير 2007)

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلللللللللللمممممممممممممووووووووووووووو

وااااااااااااااااااااااايييييييييييييييييييييييييددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## عبد الرحمن حموده (9 فبراير 2007)

:69: thanks for this jop:14:


----------



## عمرو زهران (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## رجب بركات (10 فبراير 2007)

أتشرف أن أكون عضوا فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## دعبد الواحد (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجاري التجربة


----------



## ameralklam (10 فبراير 2007)

أولا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عنا وعلى كل المهندسين العرب و المنتفعين من هذا البنامج كل خير والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## نور الدين02 (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخ ايمن


----------



## نور الدين02 (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخ ايمن


----------



## mohaon (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي


----------



## dark_sky81 (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير جاري التجربه


----------



## doglas (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور يا طيب


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (13 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## nasr_gad (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا .......اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## saadgor (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج 
راح أجرب البرنامج وابدي رأي 


شكرا 

سعد


----------



## اشرف العسال (21 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## اشرف العسال (21 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر يا اخى العزيز


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهنـدسـة دون نيـة (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## engrabdulaziz (24 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## midoelect (25 فبراير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## km6 (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
والى الأمام


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (6 يوليو 2007)

*جزاك الله خير 
مشكوووووووووووور أخي ايمن 
وننتظر المزيد*


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## end (9 يوليو 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## هاوي الكترونيات (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على جهودك المبذولة للمهندسين العرب


----------



## محمدسعيد72 (12 يوليو 2007)

1000 شكر ... جارى التجربه


----------



## نجوه (18 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## islaam (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا شكرا جدا بس ياريت بقى لو في شرح للبرنامج تبقى عملت معانا واجب كويس جدا


----------



## منى سمير غانم (18 يوليو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مستقبل (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر وجاري التحميل


----------



## km6 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## كويس (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## salem saleh (6 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ameralklam (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله أف خير


----------



## polo88 (27 فبراير 2009)

gazak 2alah kol 5eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## hekal_h3 (28 فبراير 2009)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف شكر


----------



## روحي سما (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور بس ياليت الاقي شروحات عن استخدام البرنامج


----------



## روحي سما (20 نوفمبر 2009)

:56: _شكررررررررررررررررراا_


----------



## مصطفى صلاح مهدي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي لكن كيف يمكن ان احمل هذا البرانامج


----------



## wassim-net (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي على هدا الجهد المبدول منك


----------



## ادور (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشككورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## فادي السعيد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي هزا البرنامج


----------



## مدمرالقلوب (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك على هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك,
أود أن اسأل عن شرح للرسم بالبرنامج eagelإن أمكن.


----------



## mohamed64 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

يسلمو يا قمر


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

حلو


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

مليح


----------



## رسول العراق (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا وردة


----------



## en.ashraf (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hasco_com (14 مارس 2010)

اريد بحثا عن الربوت النقال وزواكر الربوت واستخداماتها


----------



## Supar1 (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخ أيمن بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## زهوة بلال (17 مارس 2010)

جارى تحميل البرنامج وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mohaelc123 (8 يونيو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.هيمة (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed labyad (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed labyad (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك:75::75:


----------



## alexander18 (25 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## dabuhasswa (27 يونيو 2010)

جارى التحميل. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathi85 (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tinza (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك 
الله ينورك على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## *tamer* (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكور استاذ ايمن و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## wisenada (5 فبراير 2011)

هل من شرح لهذا البرنامج .. لأنه من الواضح أنه بسيط وجميل

تحياتى
محمد


----------



## saad_srs (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## t_gabr (6 فبراير 2011)

جارى التجربه وشكرا


----------



## حسن-12 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميل


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## telb_selman (13 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر على البرنامج وتسلم ايدك.tlb


----------



## ahmed.asom (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عالي هذا البرنامج الجيد ولكن عندي مشكله بعد تحميله..........بعدتسطيب البرنامح بيطلب مني الاسم و البوسورد ارجوا حل لهذه المشكله ولكم جزيل الشكر..............


----------



## خريج11 (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## abu alnour (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكور و جارى التحميل


----------



## ابو شيماء (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير شكر جزيلا


----------



## مؤيد حريري (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي


----------



## طارق الحديد (31 يوليو 2011)

قدر الله جهودك اخي


----------



## اسيدي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم يا ايمن


----------



## المنير73 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shark84 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور على مجهودك


----------



## inverterman (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا" جزيلا" الله يوفقك


----------



## yassin.d (28 يناير 2012)

*الاسم والسيريال*

أخي العزيز مشكور على مجهودك ولكن لو تكرمت علينا بالاسم والسريال للبرنامج


----------



## kakawewe (29 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوالحسن جابالله (5 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## abo-hmed (2 أبريل 2012)

ور على البرنامج


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور..جاري التحميل


----------



## eng.azzam (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.azzam (14 أبريل 2012)

ممكن شرح لدائره شريط الاناره مع توضيح قدره ال led وكيف ممكن ان تعمل هذه الدائره على مصدر 3 volt بدل 12 volt


----------



## samoya (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صوت العراق (19 أبريل 2012)

تسلم وعاشت ايدك اخويه


----------



## alishimbo (8 مايو 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asoomy (10 مايو 2012)

thanx alot 
but i have 1 Q if this programme has 
IC MM74C926 ?


----------



## elcengtec (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

nice bro


----------



## طارق الحديد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي بس البرنامج مانزل عندي......؟؟


----------



## العربي11 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## korawy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا هلى المجهود الرائع..


----------



## elsayedibrahim87 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
انا ركبت البرنامج بس مش بيفتح ليه


----------



## محمد جعفر عبد (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ram.h (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lascr-com (1 يناير 2013)

:6:بارك الله فيك:6:


----------



## howkman (23 يناير 2013)

شكرا بالفعل برنامج خفيف وسهل
​


----------



## sarmadeng (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع اخ ايمن الحاج


----------



## Hakoz20 (25 يناير 2013)

*شكرا لك يا غالي على البرنامج
 موفق إن شاء الله
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (27 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rockyman (6 مارس 2014)

جاري التحميل ومشكور


----------



## عادل الحازمي (12 مارس 2014)

يعطيك العافية . بس البرنامج تم تحميله ولكن مطلوب مفتاحه او ان اشتريه لان هناك بعض الايقونات لاتعمل فماهو الحل ​


----------

